# Pressemeldung: Kormoran, Wissenschaft widerlegt Behauptungen des NABU Niedersachsen



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2016)

Pressemeldung Anglerverband Niedersachsen








*Harmloser Vogel?	
Von wegen!
Wissenschaft widerlegt Behauptungen des NABU Niedersachsen zum Kormoran.​*http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/587-kormoran-nabu-behauptungen-falsch.html

Hannover,	28.	November	 2016	


_Aktuelle Forschungsergebnisse aus mehreren Ländern Europas belegen, dass Kormorane Fischbestände in Seen, Flüssen und sogar im küstennahen Meer massiv schädigen können.	

Von bestimmten Alters-und Größenklassen bis hin zur lokalen fast vollständigen Vernichtung bedrohter Arten in Niedersachsen, insbesondere der Äsche (Fisch des Jahres 2011).	

Auf Berufung führender Kormoranforscher und nach Auswertung aktueller Studien widerlegt der Anglerverband Niedersachsen (AVN) in seinem "Faktencheck	Kormoran" Aussagen des NABU, die den Einfluss des Kormorans auf die heimische Fischartenvielfalt verharmlosen._ 

*Kernthese des NABU Niedersachsen falsch! *
*NABU:	
 "Schäden an natürlichen Fischpopulationen durch Kormorane sind nicht belegt. "  	 
"Aktuelle Gefährdungslagen von	Fischarten, welche vom Kormoran verursacht werden,sind	nicht bekannt."	*

Wissenschaftliche Studien der letzten Jahre an  verschiedenen Fischarten und Gewässern belegen eindeutig das Gegenteil:	
*Kormorane können lokale Fischpopulationen in Seen und Flüssen und küstennahen Gewässer massiv schädigen; bis hin zum fast vollständigen Verschwinden einer Art in ihrem angestammten Gewässer .	

Erhebliche	Bestandsrückgänge und Bestandsverluste von 75% und darüber wurden ermittelt für Äsche, Bachforelle, Meerforelle, Lachs, Nordseeschnäpel, Flunder, Zander, Hecht, u.a.	*

*Nicht auf aktuellem Stand: 
"Faktencheck Kormoran" des NABU* 
*NABU:	
 "Der mittlere tägliche Nahrungsbedarf eines Kormorans liegt bei 330-350g."		

Alle Experten sind sich einig:	
Im Jahresmittel braucht ein Kormoran 500g Fisch/Tag*. 	

Dabei schwankt der Bedarf im Jahresverlauf:	
Während Kormorane im  Sommer mit 350 -400g/Tag auskommen können, steigen die Mittelwerte im Winter auf 450‐500g, während der Brutzeit im Frühjahr	(ca.10 Wochen) sogar auf 750g. 	

*Hochgerechnet auf  ein ganzes Jahr erbeutet die Brutpopulation in Deutschland* (22.500 BP = 45.000 Einzelvögel)* mehr als 8.200t Fisch.	*

*2)NABU: "Nicht der Kormoran ist schuld: 
Seltene Fischarten leiden vor allem an fehlenden Laichgewässern, mangelhaften Lebensraumstrukturen und Gewässerbaumaßnahmen wie Stauwehren."*

Tatsächlich ist die fehlende Durchgängigkeit unserer Fließgewässer ein wesentlicher Grund für den schlechten ökologischen Zustand vieler Gewässer und der dortigen Fischbestände.	

Der AVN kämpft daher an mehreren Fronten für die konsequente Umsetzung der EU -Wasserrahmenrichtlinie mit zum Teil beachtlichen Erfolgen. 	

Gerade in degradierten Gewässern übt der Kormoran allerdings einen erheblichen zusätzlichen Druck auf die ohnehin geschwächten Fischbestände aus.	

Das belegen wiederum aktuelle Studien, und mehr:	
*Selbst enorm aufwändige Renaturierungen und Strukturverbesserungen an Still- und Fließgewässern führen nur in Ausnahmen zum verbesserten Schutz von (gefährdeten) Fischen  vor Kormoranfraß. *

*Exkurs Äsche: in Deutschland "stark gefährdet" 	*

Die  Äsche (Thymallus thymallus ),einer unserer schönsten Süßwasserfische und einst so häufig, dass sie einer ganzen Lebensgemeinschaft in einem Fließgewässer ihren Namen gab, der "Äschenregion", ist parallel zum Populationswachstum des Kormorans in fast all ihren Vorkommen in Europa sehr selten geworden. 	

In Deutschland kletterte sie auf Platz 2 der Roten Liste und wird als "stark gefährdet" geführt.

*Neue Forschungsergebnisse aus Dänemark benennen den Kormoran als Hauptverursacher für die aktuelle Gefährdung.*
 Dr. Matthias Emmrich, Verbandsbiologe beim AVN, und Leiter des "ArtenschutzprojektÄsche", erläutert:	
"Die Befunde aus Dänemark sind 1:1 auf fast alle Äschengewässer in Niedersachsen übertragbar.

Die Jagdstrategie des Kormorans passt perfekt zum Verhalten der Äsche in den Wintermonaten	zum Nachteil der Fische.

Diese stehen dann in  Schwärmen im Freiwasser, ein wirksames Feindvermeidungsverhalten fehlt ihnen.

Die dänischen Studien und etliche Beobachtungen aus dem gesamten Bundesgebiet, der Schweiz und Österreich zeigen, dass wenige Tage Kormoranpräsenz an mittelgroßen Fließgewässern ausreichen, um einen Großteil der Äschenpopulation der Gewässers zu vernichten." 	

Am Dümmer See hat der AVN mit Erfolg Methoden getestet,die bei größtmöglicher Schonung für die Wasservögel vor Ort Fische mittels Seilabspannungen in den Wintermonaten schützen.	

"Unsere Methode lässt sich womöglich auch zum Schutz der Äsche auf Fließgewässer übertragen. Diesen Ansatz würden wir gerne testen und einen Beitrag dazu leisten, die Wirksamkeit der Kormoranverordnung zu überprüfen wie vom Landtag gefordert, so Emmrich. 	

*Anglerverband wirbt für Zusammenarbeit beim Schutz der Biodiversität 	*

Florian Möllers,Pressereferent beim AVN ,Verhaltensbiologe und Botschafter	der UN-Dekade für Biodiversität in Deutschland:	
 "Als Gesellschaft tragen wir die Verantwortung für das Wohlergehen	und den Erhalt unserer heimischen Artenvielfalt - Fische eingeschlossen.	

Es wäre hinderlich für unser aller Bemühungen zum Erhalt der Biodiversität, wenn sich anerkannte Naturschutzverbände wie hier der NABU den Fakten und einem konstruktiven Dialog in Sachen Kormoran verschließen."

*Forderungen des Anglerverbandes an Landes‐ und Bundesregierung*
AVN-Präsident Werner Klasing:	
 "Deutschland hat die EU-Direktive zum Kormoran unnötig verschärft und den dort eingeräumten Handlungsspielraum zum Management der Art erheblich eingeschränkt; zum Leidwesen vieler Fischarten, nicht nur in Niedersachsen."	

Klasing verweist auf das Urteil der Experten: 
Aufgrund der aktuellen Bestandssituation in Europa und in Deutschland müsse der  Kormoran nicht länger als gefährdet eingestuft werden.

*Der Anglerverband Niedersachsen fordere daher die Bundesregierung auf, die Schutzbedürftigkeit des Kormorans unter Abwägung aktueller Forschungsergebnisse auf den Prüfstein zu stellen.	
Bis dahin fordert der AVN,	die Kormoranverordnung in Niedersachsen	zukünftig fristlos zu verlängern. 	*

KlasingsAppell:	
"Im	Wissen um die Forschungsergebnisse der letzten Jahre erwarten wir von der Politik, den übergeordneten Fachbehörden und allen Entscheidungsträgern auf kommunaler Ebene:	
 Urteilen Sie im	Fall Kormoran bitte an hand der Fakten. Sie sind eindeutig ."	

*Europas führende Kormoranforscher geben Anglerverband Niedersachsen recht * 

Der Kormoran ist eine der am besten und längsten erforschten Vogelarten Europas.	
 Der AVN hat die aktuellsten Studien ausgewertet, Experten interviewt und die Ergebnisse für seinen "Faktencheck Kormoran"zusammengefasst.		

*Der Faktencheck genauso wie die Experteninterviews können von der Website des Verbandes heruntergeladen werden*.

*FAKTENCHECK:*
http://www.av-nds.de/images/nachgehakt/2016-11-28_AVN-Faktencheck_Kormoran_final_web.pdf

*Interview Kormoran-Experte Dr. Niels Jepsen, Dänemark*
http://www.av-nds.de/images/nachgehakt/2016-11-28_AVN-ExpertenInterview_NJepsen.pdf

*Interview Kormoran-Experte Dr. Thomas Bregnballe, Dänemark*
http://www.av-nds.de/images/nachgehakt/2016-11-28_AVN-ExpertenInterview_ThBregnballe.pdf


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Kormoran, Wissenschaft widerlegt Behauptungen des NABU Niedersachs*

Kommentar:

Man erinnert sich:
Nach der (Kon)Fusion zum DAFV waren die Themen der kompetenten Nichtanglerin der FDP, der Präsidentin des DAFV, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, vor allem zwei Punkte, die sie angehen wollte (dass Angeln und Angler unter den Tisch gefallen sind dabei - nun ja.....):
> Kampf gegen Wasserkraft/Flussverbauung

> *KORMORAN*
------------------------
Was hat Frau Dr. in den vergangenen fast 4 Jahren, seit Rechtskraft DAFV, denn nun konkret mit dem DAFV getan, um die Kormoranproblematik anzugehen?

> Hat sie mit dem DAFV dazu etwas aus Wissenschaft und Forschung beigetragen?
> Hat sie mit dem DAFV  dazu etwas in der Politik auf Bundesebene bewirkt?
> Hat sie mit dem DAFV etwas in der Politik auf Europaebene bewirkt?
> Hat sie mit dem DAFV das Thema in die Öffentlichkeit, in die Medien gebracht?

Oder hat sie wieder nur einmal mehr versucht, einen "Leserbrief" zu schreiben, der dann nicht veröffentlicht wurde"???
Siehe:


kati48268 schrieb:


> Sie haute in der langen Antwort als Beispiel für Lobbyarbeit doch tatsächlich raus, dass sie unter anderem einen Leserbrief an die Süddeutsche geschrieben habe, dieser aber nicht veröffentlicht wurde.



Selbst der DFV, der Deutsche Fischerei-Verband, wurde dabei tätig und hat einen Flyer zum Thema erstellt und veröffentlicht und in die Medien getragen.

Mehr, als das der DAFV das mit dem Flyer auf seinen Seiten brachte, wurde daraus aber nicht gemacht - ich nenne das schlicht: Versagen!

Siehe Flyer Kormoran
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=308914

Was hat Frau Dr. konkret in nun fast 4 Jahren also an Zielführendem und Sinnvollem unternommen in Sachen Kormoran und welche konkrete Verbesserung erreicht?

*Richtig  -
Nüscht!!!
*
Nun lese man obige Pressemeldung, wie das aussehen kann, wenn sich ein kompetenter Verband mit guten Leuten an so ein Thema macht (wäre auch ein Hinweis für die Thüringer Landesverbände, die da ja auch nur, nennen wirs mal, "interessante" Petitionen hinbekommen (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322157), oder die Baden-Württemberger, die zwar gerne fordern, aber ungerne konkret arbeiten (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4600772#post4600772))..

Aber auch hier wird wieder klar (weder schwierig zu erraten noch verwunderlich):
*ALLE können es besser als der DAFV!!!!*​


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Kormoran, Wissenschaft widerlegt Behauptungen des NABU Niedersachs*

Ebenso hat ja der LV Weser-Ems (Präsi Pieper, Finanzvize im DAFV...) schon bewiesen, wie wenig seine Stellungnahmen mit denen des richtigen Anglerverbandes in Niedersachsen, dem AVN, mithalten können, auch wenns da ums Nachtangelverbot geht (es zeigt aber deutlich, wie groß allgemein die qualitativen Unterschiede zwischen richtigen Anglerverbänden und den Verbänden der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei sind...):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312669

Es ist einfach eine Schande, wenn man bedenkt, dass wohl weit über 30 Millionen Anglerkohle pro Jahr in die Verbände der organisierten Angelverhinderung bei der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei fliessen - und was am Ende rauskommt...

Kein Wunder, dass da der AVN beim DAFV gekündigt hat, wenn sie es am Ende eh alleine machen müssen, wenn sie Erfolg haben wollen - ob bei Kormoran oder Angelverboten......


----------



## raxrue (28. November 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Kormoran, Wissenschaft widerlegt Behauptungen des NABU Niedersachs*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kommentar:
> 
> Man erinnert sich:
> Nach der (Kon)Fusion zum DAFV waren die Themen der kompetenten Nichtanglerin der FDP, der Präsidentin des DAFV, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, vor allem zwei Punkte, die sie angehen wollte (dass Angeln und Angler unter den Tisch gefallen sind dabei - nun ja.....):
> ...


 

[edit by Admin: ne, das geht so natürlich nicht]


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Kormoran, Wissenschaft widerlegt Behauptungen des NABU Niedersachs*

Du meinst Kormorane ? - ja, find ich ne gute Lösung.....


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (29. November 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Kormoran, Wissenschaft widerlegt Behauptungen des NABU Niedersachs*

Am Dümmer werden im Winter die Häfen mit Netzen überspannt, um die Fische die sich dort zurückziehen, vor den Kormoranen zu schützen. Das funktioniert wohl in der Tat recht gut. Wie man aber in Fließgewässern mit dieser Technik die Äschen schützen will, da bin ich gespannt. Da ist es ja mit punktueller Überspannung der Gewässer vermutlich nicht getan. Die Kormoranplage müsste grundsätzlich angegangen werden. Bundesweite Schonzeitaufhebung (bis auf Brutzeit) und massive Bejagung würden deutliche Wirkung zeigen. Aber das wissen die Jungs von Nabu und Co natürlich, und somit arbeitet eine große Lobby daran, dass dieser "tolle Vogel" bestmöglich geschützt wird. 
Ich kann mich noch daran erinnern, dass ein ehemaliger Nachbar und passionierter Vogelbeobachter vor 30 Jahren ganz begeistert meinem Vater erzählte, dass er am Dümmer einen Kormoran gesehen hätte...... 

Gruß
Björn


----------



## schuppensammler (29. November 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Kormoran, Wissenschaft widerlegt Behauptungen des NABU Niedersachs*

Dass die Vögel noch richtig Ärger bedeuten haben wir doch schon vor vielen Monden gewusst, aber bei manchen dauerts halt länger....


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Kormoran, Wissenschaft widerlegt Behauptungen des NABU Niedersachs*

Immer schön wenn man sehen kann, dass Arbeit von Verbänden wirkt..

Dass es gerade wieder einmal der AVN ist, dafür kann ich ja nun nix. 

Minister gibt AVN recht, dass Kormorane Äschenbestände schädigen:
https://www.facebook.com/anglerverb...354821712303/1192501784164272/?type=3&theater

Die Thüringer Angelverhindererverbände mit "Bächlein helle und Forelle" hätten sich ja auch mehr anstrengen können...
Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322445


----------



## jranseier (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Kormoran, Wissenschaft widerlegt Behauptungen des NABU Niedersachs*

Interessant hierzu auch folgender Beitrag des LFV Bayerns:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYQyVIeroJ0

ranseier


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Kormoran, Wissenschaft widerlegt Behauptungen des NABU Niedersachs*

nicht schlecht - könnten sich die Dilettanten vom DAFV genauso ein Beispiel nehmen wie an der Arbeit vom AVN..

Danke für Info!

Hat der bayerische Abknüppelverband definitiv auch mal was Gutes gemacht!


----------



## Kolja Kreder (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Kormoran, Wissenschaft widerlegt Behauptungen des NABU Niedersachs*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> nicht schlecht - könnten sich die Dilettanten vom DAFV genauso ein Beispiel nehmen wie an der Arbeit vom AVN..
> 
> Danke für Info!
> 
> Hat der bayerische Abknüppelverband definitiv auch mal was Gutes gemacht!



Hast du gesehen, der Präsi hat einen Fisch zurückgesetzt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Kormoran, Wissenschaft widerlegt Behauptungen des NABU Niedersachs*

grins - Defätist...


----------



## jranseier (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Kormoran, Wissenschaft widerlegt Behauptungen des NABU Niedersachs*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hat der bayerische Abknüppelverband definitiv auch mal was Gutes gemacht!



Immer diese Sticheleien |supergri

Aber wie Du selbst an anderer Stelle schon geschrieben hast, tut sich da selbst bei uns Bayern was.

ranseier


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Kormoran, Wissenschaft widerlegt Behauptungen des NABU Niedersachs*



jranseier schrieb:


> Immer diese Sticheleien |supergri


Ohne Scheiss:
MUSS...

Ohne ständiges warnen, nerven, sticheln, vor sich her treiben etc. schlafen die sofort wieder ein und/oder fallen zurück in alte Zeiten (ALLE Verbanditen, gilt nicht nur für Bayern)..


----------

